# Turning a recessed light into a fixture box.



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

HackWork said:


> I remember seeing a few different products that can help turn an existing recessed light opening into a compliant box to hang a light fixture from.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience or recommendations with these?


I've used this one with some success. (I say some because a little modification was required to make it work with the particular can I was working on). It wasn't cheap though. I think in your great and free nation you may be able to get it for a decent price, but here they need the extra money to fund our ridiculous health care system and give all the bums matching Roughriders toques.

https://thecanconverter.com/

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

The Westinghouse kit for @$17

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Westinghouse-Recessed-Light-Converter-for-Pendant-or-Light-Fixtures-0101100/204785596


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I keep a few of the WH ones in the van, all the big box stores carry a brand. They suck but work, I keep different medallions on hand expecting to need to mod them too.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

Home Depot sells a Hampton Bay kit that's around $12

I've used it several times in the past including my own house. Works well for what it is.

I used the can converter not long ago and it was a HUGE pita.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Can converters can go straight to H E double hockey sticks.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> Can converters can go straight to H E double hockey sticks.


Quicker than doing the sheetrock work if you are only on the job for a day.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Unfortunately for some bizarre reason, the options for things like this are very limited in these parts. HD, Lowe's, what have you, don't sell anything like it. I found one place in town that sold can converters, and like I said they were expensive. If there were other options I would gladly explore them. 

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

B-Nabs said:


> Unfortunately for some bizarre reason, the options for things like this are very limited in these parts. HD, Lowe's, what have you, don't sell anything like it. I found one place in town that sold can converters, and like I said they were expensive. If there were other options I would gladly explore them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


Seems like a member here from up near the border with some entrepreneurial spirit would ship you guys some materials at reduced rates.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I have used the can converters but they suck ass. They do have their place though.


----------

